# Rescued my pup two weeks ago, wanna help me figure out her breed?



## anthoknee (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Everyone,


I'm new to these forums (just joined) and this is my first time owning a dog where it is my sole responsibility. She is a five-year-old rescue who is the sweetest pooch ever. Her name is Violet and is so very well behaved! The only problem is it's hard to pinpoint the breeds in her. She is definitely mixed, and she looks like a chihuahua in the face but she is much too large for a chihuahua. She is 13 pounds and measures about two feet from the tip of her nose to the tip of her tail. She is long her, and has a fluffy coat that is slightly wavy but doesn't stick out too much. Here's two photos of her:



















So whaddya think? I can definitely see Chihuahua in her, maybe some Pomeranian too? I just want to know where she gets her size from!


----------



## BellaWeiler (Feb 18, 2012)

100% chihuahua in there, she looks like my friends chihuahua x king charles spaniel so that could be a possibility xx


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

She is a cutie!  I am not sure about the mix but do see the Chi for sure.


----------

